# What is the best wax for Tarts?



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to start making tarts for myself and my Mom...we spend waaaaaaaaaaay to much money at Yankee.   

I would like to use soy wax, but every blend I've seen is very soft and hard to get out of my melters...I really like the clam shell containers WSP has that make tart bars...but would a soy wax be to messy to use with those?

I new to the world of candles and wax so any input would be really helpful.


----------



## Wax Munky (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

Others here have used Soy and have excellent results with it.
I personally have never used Soy,But I have experimented making tarts with the many other types of waxes I keep in stock.
Paraffin with additives works,easy to remove from the burner,nice scent throw.
Hurricane Wax.. well not that great anyway around,that I've tried.
Carving wax...waste of expensive wax there,not a good throw,messy to remove from the burner.
Palm wax...BINGO!!!!!.. No additives, easy to remove from the burners,and what a throw it puts out.I was very surprised to get that kind of scent throw from a tart,They lasted on an average of 3 days,per tart.The others I tried lasted as a 1 time use..
Hope this helps.

Munky


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

I started looking into Palm Wax, and WOW! I did not know it had such great benefits! I was leaning towards Soy, but it is usually too soft for tarts, tho AMAZING in candles, and paraffin is so nice and hard, but without the eco benefits of Soy...

However, I am having a hard time finding a good retailer...


----------



## Wax Munky (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,
I purchased my Palm Wax from Cadlewic.   www.candlewic.com
I bought there Feathering,for pillars,and there Crystallizing for containers.
I'm really not sure of how much your looking to buy,I purchased 150 Lbs.of it.It pays off in the long run for me to buy in bulk.
If you don't need as much of it maybe they can work with a smaller quantity for you.
I did forget to mention before,that the Palm Wax required less scent oil then the Paraffin.Experiment around with it,it's all pretty good 

Good luck! 

Munky


----------



## Lane (Jan 15, 2008)

I think I'm in love with that site! Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Becky (Jan 15, 2008)

I used palm wax that I had bought intending to make beautiful candles with & was really happy with it. For tarts, I mean. My candles left much to be desired


----------



## Lane (Jan 15, 2008)

Becky said:
			
		

> I used palm wax that I had bought intending to make beautiful candles with & was really happy with it. For tarts, I mean. My candles left much to be desired



I only plan on making tarts. I have NEVER been able to make candle well


----------



## Bret (Jan 15, 2008)

According to one manufacturer, Palm Wax is not recommended for tarts. IIRC, it's because of the hardness? 

I use a para-soy blend for my tarts.


----------



## Wax Munky (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

Not recommended because of hardness?.. Alrighty I'm just stumped that a manufacturer who is in business selling that Palm Wax would say such a thing.Most of my suppliers mention the benefits of that wax because of it's hardness.
I can only think that they said that to discourage you from making Tarts,instead of Pillars.I can understand their reasoning for that,,there in the business to sell wax and they know for a fact that it only takes a few ounces of wax to make a Tart,verses the Lbs,it would use to make Pillars.
 It bothers me that some candle suppliers fail to mention to there customers how difficult that Palm Wax is to work with.That happened to me.I bought 150Lbs of that stuff,spent well over $650.00,to find out it's garbage! Period.
I've been a Chandler for well over 10yrs,I thought it was finally time to add Palm to the Line.. That's not going to happen anytime soon.I take my time to make quality,perfect everything before it's added.
So basically there is nothing else to do with that Palm Wax,besides letting it sit in the garage,then to go ahead and use it for Tarts.
It does make some beautiful design patterns,use a cute mold tray.It's at least safer to use as Tarts,then to make an unsafe,unpredictable, candle.


Munky


----------



## Bret (Jan 15, 2008)

Wax Munky said:
			
		

> Not recommended because of hardness?.. Alrighty I'm just stumped that a manufacturer who is in business selling that Palm Wax would say such a thing.Most of my suppliers mention the benefits of that wax because of it's hardness.



It was CandleScience. I'm almost positive because of the hardness, I'll check when I get home to see if I still have the email or not.


----------



## Lane (Jan 15, 2008)

I was pretty sure you wanted a harder wax for tarts, because thats why I wasn't going to use soy, it's so soft  .... I swear I have been reading about waxes for the last two hours and everyone says something different. *head spins*


----------



## Bret (Jan 15, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> *head spins*



Ugh, no kidding  I could be wrong on the why for the palm. That was a while ago I asked, and I know for sure they said they did not recommend it. However, I know people use it and it's just dandy. 

I use the Para-Soy votive blend from KY. I have had good luck with it. I've used them for at least 12 hours before I got sick of it. I've never run one out of scent, if you want to put it that way. 

I use straight container soy for my wickless, same story.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi -

I use soy wax for tarts and yes - they are soft - but I think they work great for a number of reasons. 

First off - I am just the opposite - I think soy is much easier to clean than parrafin. I scoop the wax out of my melter with a spoon wash my melter with soap and water to remove any residue.

Second - my soy wax is actually Soy Container Wax. It has a much lower melt point than the harder soy waxes which means you get a full melt pool faster. But even more importantly - some of the cheaper melters that people buy just don't get hot enough to reach a great scent throw. Unfortunately - people don't blame the melter - they blame the wax. I have found that with the soy container wax - I get full melt pull and scent throw in just about any melter. 

Packaging soft soy tarts can be a pain though. I use the candy sized muffin type cups packaged in drawstring bags that hold four tarts each and that protects them fairly well. I like the drawstring because you can smell the product through the top.

Now - I have burned some awesome tarts made out many different waxes - but this works for me.


----------



## Lane (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input! After researching foreva I think I am going to go with Palm wax...tho candlewic.com has HORRIFIC shipping  :evil: 

I'm also going to be doing testing with Soy... I love the idea that a pure soy blend can also be used as a balm with a bit of added oil!


----------



## Wax Munky (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,
In between pours today thought this might help you.
Wilson Family Picnic posted this link not long ago. (Thanks Wilson) 
Maybe there's something there for you.
I pay dearly for my wax from Cw,but I  use several brands of waxes.
Genwax used to carry Palm wax,but last time I looked they had only recommended that that wax be used solely for the purpose of Novelty candles.Now they don't carry it at all,except for there closeout section,Pre made Pillars.. Ahh well.. 
Have a good one.

Munky


----------



## Wax Munky (Jan 17, 2008)

Well talk about a no brainer day!
Here's the link.. sorry about that! 

Munky.

http://wwwsuppliersbystate.com/state-listings.php


----------

